# New track in Carbondale, IL



## alphacat (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi My Name is Andy Wallace from Carbondale,IL and we are reopening our carpet track in the fall. I am looking for an assistant manager/race director beginning in early September. We have a 7000 SF building already leased and will be remodeling and restocking this summer. We will also have a 155' blue king slot car track on location as well. I am looking for the right person to help grow RC racing in the area and share in the future profitability. Applicant must be able to set up web site and handle Internet sales. Please send resume's to [email protected] or mail to A Wallace PO Box 2587 Carbondale, IL. 62902


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

You guys running RC Cars or Slot Cars? Iam 40 miles North of u and interested! Ive got both RC Cars (Sprint, 2 Nitro Buggys) and 1/43 Artin Slot Cars! LMK about your facility
Thanks
SBS Motorsports


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Carbondale*

Great college town! Partied at a few of the bars there in a previous life.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*Track*

HEY ALPHACAT MY GUYS HERE DANVILLE HAVE BEEN OPERATING THERE RC TRACK AND SLOTCAR TRACK FOR ABOUT A YR AND THERE BUISNES IS DOING REALLY GOOD! MAYBEE YOU COULD POST ON THERE WEB PAGE AND SEE IF YOU GUYS CAN HOOK UP. IF NOT JUST CHECK OUT THERE WEB PAGE FOR KICKS THEY ARE LOCATED IN TILTON IL (DANVILLE IL) :thumbsup:

http://jtecracing.com/


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

PLZ fill us in about the facility! Iam really curious about what you have to offer!
Thanks
SBS Motorsports


----------



## alphacat (Nov 13, 2005)

*Carbondale*

We have been running club racing for many years in several locations and have seen hobby shops come and go over the last 15-20 years. We have decided to get into that side of the business to hopefully gain new racers and provide support for our current racers. Out current carpet track is 100 x 48 with a new autocount system installed in late 2007. If we are successful in gaining new racers we will put in an European style asphalt track in spring of 09. We have over 12 acres to work with. Our current building is 125 x 60. Marion IL has offroad pretty well covered with an outdoor track and a good following. The slot car track is a new addition for the fall of 08. We have 2 options, a 155' blue king and a low banked 160' englemann.

You are right about Carbondale being the home of SIU and we hope to bring some of the student organizations into the track this fall.

Thank You for your interest. Andy


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

So what are you guys racing right now? What classes and rules? Also, you guys are competing against Redline-RC with there huge Off-Road support! So do you guys just do On-Road racing?

And, what scale will the Slot Car track be?

Sorry for all the questions! Iam really interested!
SBS Motorsports


----------



## alphacat (Nov 13, 2005)

*Carbondale*

Redline used to have an on road track when they were in the mall. (We furnished the carpet and boards for a few years). They moved from the mall to their present location outdoors. Nate has done a great job with the off road but we will be doing on road. I don't really see us as competitors, both programs are complementary to each other. We will primarly be running after there season is finished.

Both slot car tracks that we are considering are 1/24 scale commercial tracks.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Redline had a great setup in the mall! A Electric Off-Road track, Carpet Oval, Mini Off-Road track. And now they only have the Nitro Off-Road track. Iam gonna be running 1/8 Nitro Buggy down there soon, but ive always been a On-Road guy! Its great hearing that you guys might be going that way! I was getting sick of driving to Hensleys in South Roxana for some TC racing. Also, check out Evolution Raceway in St. Charles! They have a GREAT European type asphalt track!

So when do you guys plan on start running? Also, you have any ideas on the day you might be racing? (Sat. Sun. or Fri.) And what classes you guys are considering?

Plus, for the slot cars, are you talking about Flexi type cars? Iam hoping, cuz i sure do miss the Tri-Oval at Redline!!!

Blake


----------



## alphacat (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Blake, We have not put toghter a schedule as of yet but will try to run multiple days. We have always had a great racing program with Skip Starkey, Bill Eisenhard,Mike Mercer,Jim Piersol and many others. It is our hope to start several beginner classes as well as classes for the experienced racer. We have not made any decisions on the slot car racing as of yet. We will not be running until the Fall of 2008. I hope we can do as good of job as the guy's that run Redline. Andy


----------



## alphacat (Nov 13, 2005)

PS- Evolution is a great track!!!!


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

> Great college town! Partied at a few of the bars there in a previous life.


Halloween in Carbondale:woohoo::drunk:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Good Grief... a voice from the past. Remember RJ Raceway in Murphysboro?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## alphacat (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey Gary! Robert J hisself might even be persuaded to come out of retirement and race my 1981 Iso chassis again! Or that lime green mettalic, orange, and white Mercury. Good to here fom you. Perhaps you might be able to come down and race with us from time to time. Andy


----------



## alphacat (Nov 13, 2005)

Halloween in Carbondale! I remember them well. We ran a beer booth for many years across from the Rec Center as well. What a great way to experience Halloween, a 2' counter between you and the real crazy's,pretty girls serving beer @ $1.00 per 10 oz cup (most of the $1.00 going to the city in "special tax's") and a refrigerated truck with 30-40 kegs of beer. Good times! My first was in high school in 1972.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Gary, long time no talk! Whens the rookie League gonna start up? Really interested!
LMK, Blake


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I was in Duquoin for the Car Craft Street Machine Nats held at the State Fair Grounds for many summers through the 80's and 90's. We would head into Carbondale at night and storm the bars. Midwest farmers daughters. :woohoo: -Fond memories.


----------

